# late 30s Hathorne



## schwinnspastic (Jan 30, 2015)

A bike I cobbled together this past Summer using parts from my junk pile ! 




Some of you may have seen this one already .
Mark


----------



## schwinnspastic (Jan 30, 2015)

Thought I might show a bit more of this build as it include a trailer made from an old bed frame and a shipping crate..Recycle !






Click the pic, even the dog got to ride in it !
Mark


----------

